# Undetectable T3 ????



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I am new here and have recently been diagnosed with Graves Disease. I first noticed the goiter in early December of 2010 and am set for RAI this Friday, 1-28-11. My labs are below. Has anyone ever seen a T3 like this?

*TSH <0.10* (0.30 - 5.00)
*FREE T4 5.333* (0.55-1.12)
*T3, Free, Serum > 28* (2.0 - 3.5)

I also had an uptake and scan. My uptake was 64% after 4 hours.

I am scheduled for 12 mci RAI on Friday.:sad0049:
http://www.thyroidboards.com/images/smilies/sad0049.gif


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome ot the boards!

I have graves disease as well. I was diagnosed in May, and had my thyroid removed in August. My Free T3 was pretty high when I was diagnosed as well. The scale was different, but I remember they were over 4x the upper limit of the range. I think the results mean that your T3 is greater than 28 (Math is not my strong point). I didn't know they stopped counting at some point. Your TSH reading says that TSH was undetectable. Mine was as well when I was diagnosed. I can imagine you feel pretty miserable with those levels. I don't think my T3 got as high as yours, and I was hospitalized for two days because it made me so sick.

I sure hope your RAI goes well! Keep us posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kendak said:


> Hi, I am new here and have recently been diagnosed with Graves Disease. I first noticed the goiter in early December of 2010 and am set for RAI this Friday, 1-28-11. My labs are below. Has anyone ever seen a T3 like this?
> 
> *TSH <0.10* (0.30 - 5.00)
> *FREE T4 5.333* (0.55-1.12)
> ...


Hi, Kendak!!! How are you doing? Did the RAI go well for you?

Your Total 3 is very high. But then, so is the FREE T4.

Hope you are feeling better. Let us know.


----------

